# Anchor point...corner of mouth...jaw



## Rattlebag (Aug 16, 2009)

Both USA Archery as well as NASP teach (for beginning archers) the index finger of the draw hand should anchor in the corner of the mouth. At what point does the archer want to move that to the jaw. I know for increasing distances this anchor needs to lower, but how does that aid in shooting accuracy.

Thanks


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Lowering your anchor to your jawline moves the string closer to the center of your face. You can touch the sting to the center of your nose and chin (slightly offset for most), this can give you a better string (if blurry) and sight aperture alignment. That being said unless your accuracy needs it or you are looking for greater distances, the corner of the mouth is acceptable. When I shoot bare bow I still use the corner of the mouth for close targets. To make the corner of the mouth anchor more accurate choose a tooth at the corner and anchor there every time. Pressing the same tooth will give you a more consistant anchor.

TAO


----------

